# The High Lords Gather



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Has anyone else seen this article up on the BL website?:

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/AuthorMeet.html

With Gav Thorpe, Aaron Dembski-Bowden, Graham McNeill, Dan Abnett, Chris Wraight, James Swallow and Christian Dunn all in one place at one time, surely it can only be a Horus Heresy related meeting? 

One guy on the BL forum speculated about the rumoured Primarch novella's, there's certainly enough writing talent there to pull that one off  or maybe they are discussing the closing stages of the series? we're moving ever closer to the siege of Terra and I'm guessing they'll want to approach it in a unified way.

Any thoughts?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I would say we are really a long time away from the end of the Heresy. I would think its theyr annual meetings really, checking how everybody is doing with their work, updating with new ideas of what to write.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm really hoping for a max of 3-4 years more of the Heresy. Let's face it, it needs to be made into movies or awesome cartoons. And yes, it may be near impossible, but imagine Ahriman on the big screen! O.O


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> With Gav Thorpe, Aaron Dembski-Bowden, Graham McNeill, Dan Abnett, Chris Wraight, James Swallow and Christian Dunn all in one place at one time, surely it can only be a Horus Heresy related meeting?


Wrong, good sir.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

If its not a Heresy meeting then its likely just a gathering of authors to discuss future projects and update each other on current projects.


Lord of the Night


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Gangbang of hideous, boner-toppling proportions.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

haha. oh well, at least we know it's not related to HH  that could be deliberate disinformation though :wink:


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Wrong, good sir.


Hmm it would have been interesting to see the fabled High Lords of Terra doing their thing post Heresy and to give us some insight as to what they have been doing all this time and what they have planned.

*edit*

I lol'd when I read this,_*"yesterday, a veritable regiment of authors descended upon the Black Library for a meeting about a Top Secret Project. The details must remain hidden (for now...)"*_ then saw this:










Orange juice is srs business.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Malus, you judge too harshly, I bet there's a good dollop of whiskey in that there orange juice to man it up a bit  haha


----------

